# τούτος



## parakseno

Γειά σε όλους!

I have a question of my own... what "τούτος, -η, -ο" does mean? In one my dictionaries it appears both as "_this_" AND "_that_"... I've heard this word in "τουτη τη βραδιά" and I presume it means "this (very) evening". Or am I totally wrong? I would really appreciate it if you could explain when it is used... I mean, If I'm right, what I said just before would be a synonim of "αυτη τη βραδιά" or "αυτο το βράδυ"... Are they perfect synonims? Can they be used interchangeably, one being the more "pretentious" way to say it?

Oh and by the way...does "έτουτος" have the same meaning?

Σας ευχαριστώ!


----------



## ics

γειά σου παράξενο!

I'm not the right person to respond you, I'm not a φιλόλογος and my english is horrible but I can tell you that, yes! "έτουτος" have the same meaning with "τούτος", in fact is the same word!!
I'd say that "aytos" and "toytos" are sinonims. 
"τουτη τη βραδιά" = "αυτη τη βραδιά" = "αυτο το βράδυ" = απόψε mean the same: this evening 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα λιγάκι!


----------



## parakseno

Ναι, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθειά σου, ics!


----------



## Perfectcube

ics is right. 
In general these forms are not widely used in modern greek. 
Also, be careful not to confuse it with "τοιούτος" which, in modern greek, is "old people's slang" for a homosexual man.


----------



## skatoulitsa

Yes as everyone else said all of these are the same. I think however that "τούτος/ετούτος" is considered kinda old fashioned. I don't think I or any of my friends have ever used this word.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Wow, all the responses here are surprising, and mean my Greek has got to catch up with the times. The Greek spoken here in Toronto, by native Greeks, uses τούτος quite a bit, so I'll just have to add this to the odd things about the Greek I've learned.

It basically just means "this," while εκείνος means "that" and αυτός is the tough one which can be translated either way depending on context. E.g. if there were two shirts, a black one near the person and a white one further away, that person might say "Τόυτο [το μαύρο] μου αρέσει, αλλ' όχι αυτό." In Greece, would you say "Αυτό μου αρέσει, αλλ' όχι εκέινο."?

Τούτος is also used as an easy way to refer to someone in a slightly rude way, e.g. "Τούτος ποιός είναι;" = "Who the heck is that?" I guess that's got to go too.


----------



## ics

In my opinion is not old fashioned, it’s just a matter of taste, a question of styleI would say : «Τι είναι πάλι (ε)τούτο;» as well as «Τι είναι πάλι αυτό;» . «Τούτο» sounds to me more enfatic e not so neutral as «αυτό»… Or maybe it’s just a personal impression…anyway



> "Τόυτο [το μαύρο] μου αρέσει, αλλ' όχι αυτό." In Greece, would you say "Αυτό μου αρέσει, αλλ' όχι εκέινο."?


Normally you’d say "(*Ε**)**Τούτο**/ **αυτό*[το μαύρο] μου αρέσει, όχι *εκείνο*» but this is not the only way.



> "Τούτος ποιός είναι;"


To my ears sounds as rude as "αυτός ποιός είναι;" could be! I mean it isn't rude at all.. depends from intonation and context.

Hope it helps!


----------



## skatoulitsa

Oh, I didn't mean to say that it is not used any more. When I talked about "old fashioned" what I meant is more the "style" of speech rather than the age of the speaker. (Doesn't "τούτη τη βραδιά" sound kinda old-fashioned?)
You can definately hear it, and it wouldn't sound weird, but I feel it is definately dominated by the use of "αυτός". Modus, please don't change the way you talk because of that. I mean there are even in greece so many regions that use words not present in others, but this is a nice thing. Keeps their identity.
In fact I think I will try to insert "τούτος" in my everyday life too


----------



## parakseno

> Doesn't "τούτη τη βραδιά" sound kinda old-fashioned?



Well, I've heard it in a song of Glykeria... so maybe it's a more "artistic" use...
Euxaristo ksana gia olous.


----------



## Naimadia

Perfectcube said:
			
		

> Also, be careful not to confuse it with "τοιούτος" which, in modern greek, is "old people's slang" for a homosexual man.




If Socrates heard that...


----------



## ics

> Well, I've heard it in a song of Glykeria... so maybe it's a more "artistic" use...


That’s right Parakseno!  “το ’πιασες»!  
This specific phrase «τούτη /αυτή τη βραδιά / το βράδυ» also to me sounds rather litterary, poetic..
In everyday conversation we say «απόψε», π.χ. : «_απόψε έχει πανσέληνο», «τι κάνεις απόψε;», «απόψε η τηλεόραση παίζει την τάδε ταινία»._
But you can hear it in a speech/introduction (?how do you say it in english?) before a concert for example _«__Μαζευτήκαμε__ εδώ__ τούτη__/ αυτή__ τη__ βραδιά__ / απόψε__ για__ να__ ακούσουμε__ τραγούδια__…» _and definitely in songs!!


----------



## anthodocheio

Naimadia said:
			
		

> If Socrates heard that...


 
Do you want to say something? Eeeeh???????


----------

